# Bug Bootcamp : Mise à jour config démarrage



## Shadows95 (10 Mars 2016)

Hello tout le monde,

J'ai un petit soucis, j'essaie d'installer Windows (7, 8 ou 10 peu importe) via Boot Camp mais j'ai eu quelques déconvenues. J'ai un message d'erreur à la fin de l'installation :
"Windows n'a pas pu mettre à jour la configuration de démarrage" 

J'ai déjà du bidouiller plusieurs éléments pour en arriver là  - MBP Late 2011 sous El Capitan :
- Modification du log.plist pour récupérer la possibilité de créer une USB Bootable.. Mais au final j'ai récupéré mon CD d'installation original donc no need
- Utilisation de GDISK pour repasser la partition BOOTCAMP en GPT 
- Je passe sur  EFI BOOT pour l'install

Est ce que vous avez une idée de ce que je pourrai faire pour supprimer ce problème ? 

Merci par avance


----------

